
Artistic neural style applied on beauty and the beast trailer - singlas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OWCj3wcrfc
======
singlas
I used the github library here [https://github.com/lengstrom/fast-style-
transfer](https://github.com/lengstrom/fast-style-transfer) to create the
video.

